# Newtapingtoolsstore



## jup (Jun 12, 2010)

Anybody else who have problems with this company?
I order tape tech, they send me a mix of northstar,tapetech, goldblatt and a case from Al`s . And that was just the first package,should be interresting to see what the second package is.
And now they don`t answer my email`s 
I start to wondering if this is a serious company,so have some of you guys order from there?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

1wallboardsman is the user name of john luman who has newtapingtoolsstore, try sending him a pm.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

jup said:


> Anybody else who have problems with this company?
> I order tape tech, they send me a mix of northstar,tapetech, goldblatt and a case from Al`s . And that was just the first package,should be interresting to see what the second package is.
> And now they don`t answer my email`s
> I start to wondering if this is a serious company,so have some of you guys order from there?


 You got to remember, Tape-Tech does not deal with riff-raff like us. Anytime you buy TT you MUST go through a middleman. Thats why your order is as screwed as it is and why it comes from so many differant dealers.

However, I would like to say the Al is a stand up guy and will deal more than fair with you.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered an adjustable box handle from Al's and had no problems. Ordered it online and shipping was super fast. Would deal again for sure.

scott


----------



## jup (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe the first package is not from Al`s, someone just order the case from there,anyway i offer they a new deal,which i think is the best solution for everyone,but i haven`t heard anyting yet.so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Scott_w said:


> I ordered an adjustable box handle from Al's and had no problems. Ordered it online and shipping was super fast. Would deal again for sure.
> 
> scott


They're business is located right down the road from me. Very weird set up, that's all I have to say. Good guys though, no doubt!


----------



## jup (Jun 12, 2010)

Here`s an update of the mess.
They send me an email, telling me that i can send the goldblatt taper too them when it needs repair, or a video how to repair a taper.I write back that they send me the wrong taper and in top of that a cheaper brand. On his website it says" Why pay 500 more for a taper"
Obviously i paid 500 more for a goldblatt.
Later i got another email, that they have to check with the supplier how to do an exchange,that`s was 16 days ago( i think the pony express was faster for over hundred years ago).
At least they got the mudrunner right,but now i start to wondering what i paid over 5600 for. we got a saying over here: are you a man or a mouse, i think i know the answer of that.


----------



## luckyrabbit (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, 

I emailed newtapingtools last week to get pricing and shipping questions, first I got a email from hotmail that is was delayed. This was for a couple of days, then yesterday got another email saying it was not deliverable. Hopefully you have better luck, would hate to hear you've been taken....

Good Luck 

Lr


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you have had some troubles. All I can suggest is to try and contact the original supplier, as most companies should back what they sell. If you cannot resolve your issue, Wall Tools is happy to support you with your future TapeTech needs. After a couple months of working it out, Wall Tools now has the full support of TapeTech and we are happy to provide you with top notch customer service. You can checkout our current TapeTech section online. So far, we have only listed the TapeTech items that we actually have in stock. We are interested in bringing more in, like additional handles and maybe their Power Assist boxes, etc. Let me know what else you would like to see in stock at Wall Tools, and I will get some more on order. Thanks guys!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> Sorry to hear that you have had some troubles. All I can suggest is to try and contact the original supplier, as most companies should back what they sell. If you cannot resolve your issue, Wall Tools is happy to support you with your future TapeTech needs. After a couple months of working it out, Wall Tools now has the full support of TapeTech and we are happy to provide you with top notch customer service. You can checkout our current TapeTech section online. So far, we have only listed the TapeTech items that we actually have in stock. We are interested in bringing more in, like additional handles and maybe their Power Assist boxes, etc. Let me know what else you would like to see in stock at Wall Tools, and I will get some more on order. Thanks guys!


 Branndon,,, Question,,, Has TapeTech trianed your guys in how to fix their tools, or do you still have to ship em back off to TT to get em fixed?

I am asking this, cause it takes 4 weeks to get a TT tool fixed because of this policy.Got to send it to you, you send it to them, they send it back to you, you send it back to me.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Branndon,,, Question,,, Has TapeTech trianed your guys in how to fix their tools, or do you still have to ship em back off to TT to get em fixed?
> 
> I am asking this, cause it takes 4 weeks to get a TT tool fixed because of this policy.Got to send it to you, you send it to them, they send it back to you, you send it back to me.


Hey Capt'n: 

Wall Tools offers automatic taping tool parts, repair and service for every brand we carry, including TapeTech. Our in-house Repair Center offers quick and reliable repairs with labor starting at just $27.50/per half-hour. When warranty issues arise (which doesn't happen often with TapeTech, at least not with us, last one our guys saw was three years ago), we do send it back to TapeTech for an initial evaluation. TapeTech promises us a 24 hour turnaround on the warranty evaluation (we say up to 48 hours just to be safe.) If TapeTech classifies the tool to be within warranty, a couple things could happen: 

1) TapeTech may option to fix the tool at their facility. 
2) TapeTech may option to replace the tool with a brand new tool (which Wall Tools will ship from our inventory.) 

In any case, it is our responsibility as your TapeTech dealer to satisfy your needs best we can, and communicate the status of your warranty clearly and promptly. Wall Tools always does as much as we can for our customers and tries to eliminate downtime at all costs. Whether we need to supply a loaner Taper while your tool is being repaired, or negotiate on your behalf a brand new tool... count on Wall Tools to do our part. 

Here is some more information on the TapeTech Warranty, per TapeTech.com:

5-year* limited warranty from the original date of purchase 

Repair or replacement of any tool component which fails due to the quality of materials or workmanship.

Normal wear items are excluded.

*FIVE (5) YEAR WARRANTY VALID ONLY IN USA, CANADA, MEXICO, AUSTRALIA & NEW ZEALAND - ONE (1) YEAR WARRANTY APPLIES IN ALL OTHER COUNTRIES.

Thanks so much for your questions. Feel free to call or skype anytime!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> Hey Capt'n:
> 
> Wall Tools offers automatic taping tool parts, repair and service for every brand we carry, including TapeTech. Our in-house Repair Center offers quick and reliable repairs with labor starting at just $27.50/per half-hour. When warranty issues arise (which doesn't happen often with TapeTech, at least not with us, last one our guys saw was three years ago), we do send it back to TapeTech for an initial evaluation. TapeTech promises us a 24 hour turnaround on the warranty evaluation (we say up to 48 hours just to be safe.) If TapeTech classifies the tool to be within warranty, a couple things could happen:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your reply Branndon. Haveing dealt with you in the past, I KNOW you are a straight-up guy. I don't use TT (cept for their mudrunner, just cause there is no alternative). I don't like TT or their disdain for their customers. I made the post cause I have had problems in the past getting TT tools (mudrunner) fixed, cause it has to be shipped to TT cause they will not train anybodys tech to fix em. That is why I asked if TT has trained YOUR techs to fix their tools.

Craig


----------



## FrenchTouch (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonjour everyone.
This is very difficult for me to write because I still have a tiny glimmer of hope that the situation resolves itself - but here goes.
In December we ordered a selection of tools (just over $5000)from a supplier we had used twice previously (and had great service). The payment was made and as of today still no sign of the tools. Lots of problems getting in touch, no response to phone calls and e-mails and when we did have any contact it was down to bad weather problems and manufacturing delays.

We have now had NO RESPONSE for over three weeks.

We are just a small business and the thought of loosing this amount of money is seriously painful - but so is the thought that NEWTAPINGTOOLS.COM are still trading and maybe there are going to be others in our situation.

Obviously because we live in FRANCE we are struggling to know if there is ANYTHING we can do - does anyone have a suggestion.

Oh and just to make you all smile - because we had confidence in these guys we bought a Fondue Set, had it sent to their address to be shipped with the tools 

No tools = No Fondue Oh la la


----------

